# διαλανθάνω της προσοχής



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Πετυχαίνω σήμερα την έκφραση "διέλαθε της προσοχής". Κοιτάζω τα λεξικά και βλέπω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και σημείωμα ότι η ορθή χρήση του διαλανθάνω (ξεφεύγω, μένω απαρατήρητος) είναι με αιτιατική και όχι με γενική, δηλ. "διέλαθε την προσοχή." Για αποδόσεις στα Αγγλικά, σκέφτομαι το "slipped/missed/escaped our attention". Άλλες ιδέες ή σχόλια, ευπρόσδεκτα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Το γεγονός ότι λείπει το ρήμα από το ΛΚΝ ανήκει στους ρυθμιστικούς στρουθοκαμηλισμούς του λεξικού, δηλαδή σκέφτηκαν ότι είναι λόγιο, ίσως να πεθαίνει κιόλας, άρα δεν έχει θέση. Έρχεται το διαδίκτυο να μας πει ότι η φράση ζει και βασιλεύει, αδιαφορώντας και για τη διόρθωση του ΛΝΕΓ.
Altavista:
διέλαθε της προσοχής - 730 ευρήματα
διέλαθε την προσοχή - 30 ευρήματα

Λέει το σημείωμα του ΛΝΕΓ:
*διαλανθάνω την προσοχή*. Τόσο στην αρχαία γλώσσα, απ' όπου προέρχεται η λέξη, όσο και στη λόγια παράδοση, η ορθή χρήση τού _διαλανθάνω_ «ξεφεύγω, μένω απαρατήρητος» είναι με αιτιατική (και όχι με γενική): _Το γεγονός αυτό διέλαθε την προσοχή των υπευθύνων _(και όχι: _διέλαθε τής προσοχής_...). Το ίδιο συντάσσεται και το διαφεύγω: _Δεν πρέπει να διαφύγει την προσοχή μας ότι_..., όχι: _Να διαφύγει τής προσοχής μας_...​
Για το _διαφεύγω_, λέει στο ΛΚΝ:
[...] _Δεν πρέπει να μας διαφεύγει το γεγονός ότι… Διαφεύγει κτ. την προσοχή μου_ / (σε λόγια σύνταξη) _διαφεύγει της προσοχής μου_.

Altavista:
διέφυγε της προσοχής - 780 ευρήματα
διέφυγε την προσοχή - 185 ευρήματα

Στα δίγλωσσα:
Κοραής:
*διέλαθε της προσοχής μου* _φρ_ (λόγιο) = escaped me/my attention: _Δεν είναι σκόπιμη η παράλειψη, διέλαθε της προσοχής μου. = The mistake was not intentional but escaped my attention._

Φυτράκη:
*διαλανθάνω / διέλαθε την προσοχή μου*: sth (has) escaped sb's notice, sth (has) escaped sb: _υπάρχει ένα σημαντικό σημείο που διέλαθε την προσοχή σας_ there's a major point that seems to have escaped you/your notice.

Στο Ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν (μπαμπινιωτικών προδιαγραφών) έχουμε «διαλανθάνει την προσοχή» (ναι, ενεστώτα).

Έχουμε, δηλαδή: (α) δύο από τα 3 λεξικά να μεταφράζουν σύμφωνα με το ρυθμιστικό λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ, όχι με τις προτιμήσεις του διαδικτύου. Ας πούμε ότι είναι θέμα γούστου. (β) Πρακτικό πρόβλημα και στα τρία λεξικά: Στο ΛΝΕΓ και στα δύο δίγλωσσα δεν υπάρχει λήμμα _διέλαθε_ να παραπέμπει σε _διαλανθάνω_· στον Κοραή δεν υπάρχει λήμμα _διαλανθάνω_, μόνο η φράση.

*Τίποτα δεν διαλανθάνει της προσοχής μας / την προσοχή μας. Nothing goes unnoticed.* ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό, και στο λήμμα *διαλανθάνω *και στο λήμμα *διαφεύγω* δίνεται η αιτιατική, ενώ η γενική αναφέρεται πως είναι εσφαλμένη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2015)

...
Με την ευκαιρία, μια που εκεί υπάρχει διανηματισμός για εδώ: [h=1]Είχε διαφύγει της προσοχής ή είχε διαφύγει την προσοχή;[/h]


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2015)

daeman said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, μια που εκεί υπάρχει διανηματισμός για εδώ: *Είχε διαφύγει της προσοχής ή είχε διαφύγει την προσοχή;*


A να μπράβο, πάω ν' αντιγράψω κι εκεί το δικό μου.


----------

